
AWS spot instance prices rising? - pwarner
I see some signs AWS spot instance prices are starting to creep up.  I am sort of guessing this is related to increased demand from COVID-19 induced app usage increases.  Anyone else seeing this?  Any one know if AWS is doing OK keeping up with demand?
======
QuinnyPig
A small amount in most areas, yeah.

Frankly I'm surprised they have spot capacity at all, given how much other
providers are struggling to work at all.

~~~
pwarner
Oh, I see Azure is struggling more indeed. They have smaller overall size, and
way more regions so that must be a really hard combo to maintain proper spare
capacity.

